
What Went Down at WWDC 2019 - vardhanagwal
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/what-went-down-at-wwdc-2019-12a8d59b2497?gi=77a1e6e6a437
======
jedberg
> No More iTunes

For those of you excited by this, don’t be. All they did was split one app
into four. It still works the same way.

Yes you can see your device in the finder. But you can’t _do anything_ with it
other than upgrade the OS and back it up.

Want to put a movie on your iPhone? You’d think you could just drag it from
finder. But no, you have to load the AppleTV app, which is just the movies and
tv part of iTunes, import it, and then go back to finder to hit sync.

Honestly, the experience was better with iTunes, which was awful.

~~~
eugeniub
Who still uses the stock iOS app to watch videos? There are a thousand other
ways to put video files on your iPhone or iPad and tons of great apps like VLC
for iOS, Infuse, etc. that offer many ways of adding video files. I don't
fault Apple for not adding new features to the legacy iTunes-iOS media sync
system.

~~~
GeekyBear
VLC has really offered outstanding support for transferring content onto the
device.

SMB, FTP, Plex servers, all the well known cloud services, even a built in web
server so you can connect any web browser to your device's IP address and drag
and drop files onto the device.

~~~
jedberg
VLC is great and I use it personally. But it's too complicated for my kids and
doesn't integrate with the parental control system. And also, millions of
people use Apple's apps to consume content and my objection was that they made
that process worse.

------
tomglynch
I dislike how much focus Apple and other companies put on Memoji's, Emoji's,
Bitmoji's, Animoji's and all other shitty, cartoon representations of their
users.

~~~
yoz-y
Emojis are one of the few reasons why people update their OS. It is a great
win for security.

~~~
azhenley
I've never thought of this, but wow it seems so true. Whenever a new batch of
emojis come out, my friends start sending them which entices me to go update
immediately.

~~~
stcredzero
Perhaps they're onto something here. Clickbait in the service of security? The
black hats are already using the darker side of mass Internet behavior.
"Secure your computer with this one weird trick!"

~~~
lowdose
Do you have an example of this in the wild?

------
hadrien01
_> Apple doesn’t sell this stand with any mount, but for most professionals,
they’ll already have a VESA mount to use with it._

No: you have to pay $200 (!) for a VESA mount adapter to use your existing
VESA mount.

~~~
dwaite
My understanding is they had requirements that the screen could be moved from
environments and rotated while mounted, so they came up with a custom quick-
release magnetic + mechanical connector.

I'd think normal VESA mount holes would have worked fine as an option,
especially since there has to be suitable depth with the power socket.
However, I'd assume lack of extra holes to be an apple design decision sooner
than assume a money grab.

------
vardhanagwal
This article will give you a quick rundown of the major releases in this
year’s WWDC conference, and help you get a sense of what happened — even if
you didn’t have the time to watch the keynote.

~~~
umeshunni
Thanks for the article. I really like how it was categorized and had a ToC so
that I could read only the sections I am interested in (iPadOS and MacOS in my
case).

~~~
vardhanagwal
That means a lot :)

------
s_dev
WWDC in bullet points:
[https://github.com/Blackjacx/WWDC](https://github.com/Blackjacx/WWDC)

~~~
blackjacx
Thanks a lot :-)

------
ekianjo
> The Apple Watch has become a staple for many, allowing them to be more
> active throughout the day, and saving many from life-threatening situations
> throughout the years of its existence

Is this a PR piece?

~~~
zamalek
The watches have suggested people go to hospital due to arrhythmia, with life-
saving results more than once. The new Apple heart beat sensor supposedly
allows this (so you won't find the same functionality on Fitbit etc.).

Pity you require an iPhone to even turn them on.

~~~
brlewis
The word "years" suggests they aren't just talking about the new arrhythmia
feature.

~~~
zamalek
Yeah, Apple aren't known for being entirely honest about the scope of their
innovations. Suffice the say, that's Apple parlance for "a handful of times
the past year."

~~~
brlewis
It's likely they saved lives with previous models too. I work at Fitbit (don't
speak for Fitbit) and we often see stories of people who say their Fitbit
saved their life because it helped them notice some heart condition or other.

------
Tinfoilhat666
Platforms State of the Union 2019 had more technical stuff. Here's a good
summary of the event/video:
[https://blog.solomonvictorino.com/wwdc19-platforms-state-
of-...](https://blog.solomonvictorino.com/wwdc19-platforms-state-of-the-union-
highlights/)

~~~
vardhanagwal
Thanks for sharing that resource!

------
davnicwil
I missed 'Sidecar' \- the thing that'll let you use an ipad as a second screen
for a mac.

But I don't understand if it's true second screen, i.e. a native replacement
for what the Duet app does, or more like a second screen 'portal' for specific
apps that implement that functionality.

~~~
AgentME
The ipad shows up just like another monitor to the Mac. You can move your
mouse into it and drag windows to and from it. The ipad seems to just be a
dumb display (and touch input) when connected. I believe it requires a USB-C
connection.

~~~
davnicwil
Ah, that's great! I use Duet (paid app) for this at the moment but it's
disappointingly flaky - it seems to only work sometimes and when it does,
you'd better not touch anything unless it resets and stops working again.
Worth the setup effort for longer sessions but hardly practical for shorter
ones on the go (which let's face it, is the main usecase). Having this native
so it 'just works' out the box would be amazing.

------
ChristianGeek
So many things missing from this (multi-user support in tvOS, Apple Arcade,
new text editing features and mouse support in iPadOS , etc.) and what’s there
reads like a PR piece.

------
GeekyBear
Also new, updating Apple TV and HomePod to support multiple users.

I was kind of expecting to see multiuser support be made available for home
iPad users in addition to the existing support for schools, but that still
hasn't happened.

Another nice accessibility feature was support for a new vocal user interface
on iOS and Mac.

------
phaedryx
When I read the phrase "no pun intended" in an online article, I always wonder
why, if they don't intend the pun, they don't just rephrase it?

~~~
mikecsh
I’ve never understood why people ever feel the need to point out whether a pun
is intended or not. I never see (rhyme intended) for example, so why puns? To
me it tends to disrupt the flow of the prose

~~~
stcredzero
It really means, "I didn't originally intend the pun, but now I'm running with
it and proudly announcing it to the world." That phrase would be even more
disruptive.

------
saagarjha
> However, this release did not cover the iPad, and is only available for
> iPhone—more on that later.

Note that iPod Touch exists.

------
vardhanagwal
Shoutout to Heartbeat for featuring this post.

------
iamleppert
Really dislike the hate on Nvidia and the half-truth marketing speak about the
“$40,000 display”

~~~
noonespecial
I actually had to read it twice to get the meaning. I read _" use the best GPU
on the planet (not by Nvidia)"_ first as _" well we couldn't get Nvidia so we
used the next best thing we could find that wasn't"_

Gave me a chuckle at least.

~~~
saagarjha
Isn’t that what they meant?

------
vardhanagwal
A follow on Twitter would be appreciated:
[https://twitter.com/vhanagwal](https://twitter.com/vhanagwal)

~~~
saagarjha
Hacker News doesn’t usually take kindly to these kinds of comments, FYI.

